# Disappointed in Amazon



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to say that after at least one Kindle launch every year since 2008, I am really disappointed in Amazon over the 8.9" Fire.  For those who ordered the 1st day, some people got them, some didn't, some are being delivered today, or Monday or next Wednesday.  They didn't handle this one with any sort of professionalism--at all.

I'm especially irritated because they've charged my card twice--tying up over $400 that I could be spending elsewhere.


----------



## keithandmissy (Sep 15, 2011)

It appears to be better than the original Kindle Fire launch.  Those who pre-ordered the original Kindle Fire got it after it was available in stores on release day!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Wow! Have you contacted them about the charge? I'd call and complain if you're really upset. They have great customer service and really go out of their way to make it up.


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Are people that are not getting them users of non-Prime or chose 2 day shipping?

Edited to add: I'm very disappointed in the $55. Amazon case. I have it on my desk and it has a rubberized bottom but if you don't have it positioned in one way: straight up, the case collapses as the rubber does not have much traction to it. So it's essentially a single position stand. I may return the case. It's a shame because the Fire looks so nice in it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cleee said:



> Are people that are not getting them users of non-Prime or chose 2 day shipping?


The 4G model is not shipping early. I expect mine on the 21st. Won't complain if it comes early, of course  But can't complain, either, unless it comes late!  And if that happens I'll contact Amazon about getting my $3.99 back.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Well... i am to for a different reason.

I live in an area that "Smart Post" is anything but... my order to be delivered today has been sitting at my post office since 6:15am. No attempt to even move it onto the vehicle. I just called and they are calling the USPS to find out what the deal is... but no way will it make it here tonight. 

Heck, every route in my town is a "rural route"... and when smart post first started it was ALWAYS an extra day because of that. 

I really really wish Amazon let us know how something was shipping - there are 2 items out of the 4 I would have upgraded to overnight had they told me it was coming Smartpost. 

Anyway..... i'm sorry the Fire shipping isn't consistent - I know what it is like to be waiting for a new toy!!

ETA: Ryan at Amazon says FedEx will be delivering it tomorrow, and he is going to leave the proper feedback about SmartPost not working in this area. Hopefully that works, because I've never been able to feel like anyone was sending it to the correct channels you know?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

cleee said:


> Are people that are not getting them users of non-Prime or chose 2 day shipping?
> 
> Edited to add: I'm very disappointed in the $55. Amazon case. I have it on my desk and it has a rubberized bottom but if you don't have it positioned in one way: straight up, the case collapses as the rubber does not have much traction to it. So it's essentially a single position stand. I may return the case. It's a shame because the Fire looks so nice in it.


I got the Mar ware case. The lighter weight one

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## photocat (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I've been a lurker for awhile but registered today and this is my first post.  I too am very sad / disappointed.  I've been a Prime member for years and ordered the 8.9" Kindle Fire HD  (32gb wifi) on Oct 18th.  I paid the extra for 1-day shipping and it was scheduled to be delivered on 11/21 before the early release happened.  Not only did I NOT get the Kindle today but my expected ship date is Dec 6th?!  WTH?  Anyway... just wanted vent a bit and commiserate with the minority it seems who pre-ordered but won't get the device soon (or even as promised previously).  I ordered the case for it at the same time... of course it is scheduled to get here on Monday.  Sigh.

sue


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

photocat said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been a lurker for awhile but registered today and this is my first post. I too am very sad / disappointed. I've been a Prime member for years and ordered the 8.9" Kindle Fire HD (32gb wifi) on Oct 18th. I paid the extra for 1-day shipping and it was scheduled to be delivered on 11/21 before the early release happened. Not only did I NOT get the Kindle today but my expected ship date is Dec 6th?! WTH? Anyway... just wanted vent a bit and commiserate with the minority it seems who pre-ordered but won't get the device soon (or even as promised previously). I ordered the case for it at the same time... of course it is scheduled to get here on Monday. Sigh.
> 
> sue


Sue-

Welcome to KindleBoards! Congrats on your first post!

I recommend you call Kindle CS (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.) to ask about your shipping. At the very least, you should be able to get a refund of your one-day shipping if it's really going to come on Dec 6th...

Betsy


----------



## photocat (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Betsy

Oh boy... so I emailed Amazon as you suggested expressing my disappointment.  I kid you not, immediately after I hit the "send email" button two emails from Amazon popped up in my inbox... telling me my Kindle HD 8.9 has shipped - expected delivery date of 11/19!    Man, such heartache over this one.  It will be a LONG weekend but so happy to get it next week as planned / promised instead of December!

sue


p.s.  Glad I didn't go to Best Buy tonight to get one.  Came really close but decided against it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, photocat!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm.. mine is a 4G, but for the first time I notice that all my outstanding orders (a cat bed, two separate cover orders and the Kindle Fire 4G.. each has a date and says *by 8pm* . which is really frustrating and keeps people on the hook for hours.

Of COURSE I could drive a patient that day, IF I knew it would come during even a 4 hour windoe, and of course that is the ONE day the shelter is doing a big assembly and envelope stuffing for a huge mailout (over 25,000) and normally I'd be there all day for that..

So if they just happened to go with a day early and I just happened to be one of the lucky ones this time (never have been.. K2, K3, KF..) I'd be awfully happy.

Or even if I had someone to just accept the box for me, but nope.

But guess I should put off the angst at least until people with 4Gs start getting notices of shipment early next week...


----------



## kfp10596 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmm.. mine is a 4G, but for the first time I notice that all my outstanding orders (a cat bed, two separate cover orders and the Kindle Fire 4G.. each has a date and says by 8pm  . which is really frustrating and keeps people on the hook for hours.


I am getting the 4G and today the 8pm was added as well.  I will not be here since I have to work.  Hopefully it will be fine.  Wish it would come on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't freak out about the "8PM" notation. . . likely it simply reflects the carrier's stated deadlines.  I'd say that if it comes, for example, by FedEx, it will come about the time your FedEx guy usually does your neighborhood.  Same for UPS. 

Remember we're coming into the season where the shipping companies are busiest and they'll have some routes that will take longer because there are more than usual deliveries and some that they'll actually double up trucks so they might be quicker. I daresay that time info simply reflects that:  do not panic if it's not there by 4 -- they might run a little later. 

Oh, and, FWIW, my 4G doesn't show any change.  Still 'not yet shipped'.  It's scheduled to arrive on the 21st via 1 day (Prime) shipping.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I wouldn't freak out about the "8PM" notation. . . likely it simply reflects the carrier's stated deadlines. I'd say that if it comes, for example, by FedEx, it will come about the time your FedEx guy usually does your neighborhood. Same for UPS.
> 
> Remember we're coming into the season where the shipping companies are busiest and they'll have some routes that will take longer because there are more than usual deliveries and some that they'll actually double up trucks so they might be quicker. I daresay that time info simply reflects that: do not panic if it's not there by 4 -- they might run a little later.
> 
> Oh, and, FWIW, my 4G doesn't show any change. Still 'not yet shipped'. It's scheduled to arrive on the 21st via 1 day (Prime) shipping.


I babysit for my UPS guy - and Monday he worked until 5:30, the rest of the week he hasn't finished before 8:30 pm, Thursday night was 9:10 pm! His normal time done is 6:30pm~. And, he isn't a new driver - he has 23 years in, so it is all volume.

Also remember that only AIR will be delivered on Friday via UPS (which caused me issues last year! LOL!!).

I hope everyone gets their packages ASAP - new toys are so much fun!!!!!!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

My last couple haven't come UPS, but some other carrier and I have no idea of any normal route they may have.  Not that I'm all that up on UPS, either, though I notice them around in mid afternoon.

The 8pn hit me because that pretty much means I cannot even tentatively be available that day/days for either of my volunteer gigs.

But I realize I have no control over these things..  I come here because people here at least understand the anxiety as more and more are delivered.  And this time,despite first hour ordering, those of us getting the 4G seem to be stuck with original date or ?

Others in my life are more like "You are getting ANOTHER Kindle?  And it costs HOW much?"  Not a shred of sympathy.

I'm also on the west coast and often items from Amazon seem to ship from Kentucky .. I know we have new Amazon centers opening here since they agreed to pay CA sales tax beginning on a specific date, but no idea if this item could possibly be shipping from California.  

I've seem mentions of Phoenix, which would be closer than Kentucky, too, but mine always seem to come from the east, like the 3 Kings bearing gifts... and slowly, as on camels.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> I've seem mentions of Phoenix, which would be closer than Kentucky, too, but mine always seem to come from the east, like the 3 Kings bearing gifts... and slowly, as on camels.


We're almost there...

Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

It's only a product launch, Its hardly anything to get too frustrated about. The $400 on the other hand is something to get mad about


----------

